# Would you pay?



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

You didn't build my house did you? Guy gave me the same cry baby story when my house wasn't ready, it wasn't his fault the subs told him they were on track to finish on time

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

If only we all had a bunch of guys that we could send off into the field with almost no supervision and they would get the work done perfectly and on time.

I think I just had an orgasm typing that sentence. :laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Man that sucks, been there, done that. But not weeks, should have known something was up when work slowed after lighting the fire.
all you can do is negotiate the overcharges.

Might be better to pay em and forget em depending on the amount


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

cedarboarder said:


> Man that sucks, been there, done that. But not weeks, should have known something was up when work slowed after lighting a fire.
> all you can do is negotiate the overcharges.


What overcharges? They were hourly employees.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

carpenter uk said:


> Ive had 4 carpenters working for me for a month on an hourly rate, the job was a long distance job so I only visited the site once a week.
> 
> What would you do?


Did you hire all of them at the same time? did they know each other prior to hiring?


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TxElectrician said:


> What overcharges? They were hourly employees.


Oh... ya he has to pay them if employees. I had to re-read thought he was subbing out to a crew.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

carpenter uk said:


> So I feel they have had my pants down to be honest


:blink:



Sounds like a personal problem. 

Remember, it's only rape if you didn't enjoy it. 



Delta


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

cedarboarder said:


> Did you hire all of them at the same time? did they know each other prior to hiring?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes they work as a gang of 4, they are labour only subs, not employees


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

outcome was Ive paid them 90% - I did not pay them for the fictitious hours when they were not there


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

carpenter uk said:


> cedarboarder said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hire all of them at the same time? did they know each other prior to hiring?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> carpenter uk said:
> 
> 
> > Explain labor only sub
> ...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> carpenter uk said:
> 
> 
> > Explain labor only sub
> ...


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Jaws said:


> TxElectrician said:
> 
> 
> > Trim, drywall hangers, tile setters, roofers ect... I buy all the materials. Never seen any different unless you sub drywall as a package and even then they usually want me to pay the materials
> ...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> Jaws said:
> 
> 
> > Hourly?
> ...


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

I had a guy on a trial basis for 4 weeks. He didn't make it. 
- Padded an extra 24 hours over a 3 week period
- Didn't know the basics of what he said he knew
- Said he wanted all the benefits of his Union Job (pay scale, pension, vacation, holiday pay, etc)

After 3 weeks I noticed his claimed hours and went back over the projects and hours for each employee. Since he was riding with me each day, I knew what the hours were per my own daily logs. 

I fired his dumb ass. I took those extra hours he claimed and deducted them from his final check. Either that or he gets charged with stealing money. He did technically steal some company clothing by not returning it, but I let that slide. 

I can see being super busy and not noticing some stuff, that's my fault. I can't see letting it go for weeks though, and, accepting some BS excuses.....but that's just me. If I even think you are F---ing with me, you're fired.....go home to mamma, cry to her and go sit in your safe space and eat cookies.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Jaws said:


> TxElectrician said:
> 
> 
> > Some yes. My tile & Trim Sub would cost me almost double what an employee would cost
> ...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> Jaws said:
> 
> 
> > I took the OP to have 1099 "employees"
> ...


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

cwatbay said:


> I had a guy on a trial basis for 4 weeks. He didn't make it.
> - Padded an extra 24 hours over a 3 week period
> - Didn't know the basics of what he said he knew
> - Said he wanted all the benefits of his Union Job (pay scale, pension, vacation, holiday pay, etc)
> ...


I'm confused, you let it go for 4 weeks and he was riding with you. Then you state you can't see letting it go for weeks?



If their an employee they are under your order. Whatever they do on the clock is under your supervision. I still wonder why a lead wasn't on a project you were too busy to oversee. Always funny when guy running the "subs" run into quality issues.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

jstanton said:


> I'm confused, you let it go for 4 weeks and he was riding with you. Then you state you can't see letting it go for weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> If their an employee they are under your order. Whatever they do on the clock is under your supervision. I still wonder why a lead wasn't on a project you were too busy to oversee. Always funny when guy running the "subs" run into quality issues.


It is a good point that you bring up. They turn in their cards every two weeks. Actually he didn't ride with me everyday. Other days he came in on his own, or, he rode with someone else. 

What gave it away was that he claimed, when he was riding with me, an extra 4 hours each time. At the end of the week, I am just totaling up hours for everyone. During this time there was some overtime, so it didn't come out right away. 

Then on week three I was going over the time cards for everyone on projects. He was never alone, he was with one of my techs. When I saw what he did when he was with me, I decided to go back and check everyone's times on the projects. On the same projects, others were 8 hours, 7 hours, 8 hours and so forth. I then looked at his again: 10 hours, 12 hours. 

That is when it all started to add up, that's on week 3. He then started on week 4, and, he started doing it again. So now, rather than assuming he was cheating, I had hard proof that he was. I was swamped, crews were swamped, I just wanted to make sure people were paid. Not a real excuse, but going back and double checking hours is not such a bad thing. 

Nowadays, everyone calls in when they get on site, and, calls in when they leave the site. And it needs to be 8 hours. Any overtime has to be approved by me and there has to be a real good reason.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> TxElectrician said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind, if you're in UK, probably different rules.
> ...


----------

